# o Vánocích, o prázdninách



## Tagarela

Nazdar,

I learned that the preposition _o_ may mean at or during with some words, as _o Vánocích_, _o Velikonocích_, _o prázdninách_. So, I'd like to know if besides this usage, I can also use the preposition with its "original" meaning with this word, for example:

*Mluvila s matkou o Vánocích* = does it, depending on the context, mean _She talked to her mother at Christmas_ and _She talked to her mother about Christmas_? Or should I change the word order for the second meaning, perhaps *Mluvila o Vánocích s matkou*.

And as for o prázdninách, are the two usages possible? 
*Co jsi dělal o prázdninách?* - _What did you do during vacations?_
*Kluci museli napsat kompozici o prázdninách.* - _The boys had to write a composition about vacation. _

Since the examples were invented by me, please, correct other possible mistakes. 

Čau


----------



## winpoj

Yes, the preposition is used in both meanings. The word order seems to play a role, which I can't pinpoint exactly I'm afraid.

As for your examples:

"Muvila s matkou o Vánocích."  - My first impression is they talked ABOUT Christmas but you can add more info and change it: "Mluvila s matkou o Vánocích, ne až na Nový rok."
To render the other meaning I'd preferably use  "O Vánocích mluvila s matkou." But again, you can keep the word order and change the meaning by adding something: "O Vánocích mluvila s matkou, ale o svatbě mluvila jen se sestrou".

All in all, it's all about context.

Your examples with "prázdniny" are correct.

There are other words that do this, e.g. o víkendu, o sobotách a nedělích, o svátcích...


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Děkuji moc, Winpoji. 
But, I'm not sure if I understood this well ""Mluvila s matkou o Vánocích, ne až na Nový rok." - She talked to her mother at Christmas, but not [again] untill New Year['s day]? 

Nazdar.:


----------



## kusurija

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> Děkuji moc, Winpoji.
> But, I'm not sure if I understood this well ""Mluvila s matkou o Vánocích, ne až na Nový rok." - She talked to her mother at Christmas, but not [again] untill  at New Year['s day]?  Simply.
> Nazdar.:


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you, Kusurija.
But, couldn't it be "_Mluvila s matkou o Vánocích, ne na Nový rok_"? Without až?


----------



## winpoj

It could be. However the "až" emphasizes the time sequence: they talked already at Christmas and not only (not as late as) on the New Year's Day.


----------

